# Join IBEW 353 As registered apprentice.



## Rick9999 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi everyone!,

I'm a registered 4th year apprentice in Toronto, already completed some schooling. I would like to know how a non union apprentice in my situation could join the ibew 353. What kind of process would I have to go through? 

Thanks!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rick9999 said:


> Hi everyone!,
> 
> I'm a registered 4th year apprentice in Toronto, already completed some schooling. I would like to know how a non union apprentice in my situation could join the ibew 353. What kind of process would I have to go through?
> 
> Thanks!


You should call them on the phone.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Total guess, but I might think you'd make out well in terms of how much time you'll get credit for since Canada seems to have a formalized apprenticeship program. I had 13 years in the trade when I tried, and I was going to be given 6 months credit. :laughing:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

IBEW lu353 Toronto (416)510-3530

http://www.ibew353.org/index.php/join-the-ibew


----------

